# Skinny-dipping



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Riffing a little on a certain other member's slew of recent threads...

Do you skinny-dip? Have you? Is it or was it an important part of your life?

I don't recall the first (or for that matter the last time) but I remember skinny-dipping with friends a lot as a teenager. I couldn't get to first base with girls but those same girls would willingly drop their skivvies to skinny-dip.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I never skinny dipped.

That always seemed like a group activity and I was more into one on one.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have never gone skinny dipping.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup. Both as a kid and an adult. Still do when the chance arises.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

Bathtubs count, correct?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

No bathtubs unless there's more than 5 in there. I'm not sure if it's called skinny dipping if it's only you.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I did, back when I was skinny. So yea, it's been a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> No bathtubs unless there's more than 5 in there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


In the beginning there was water in there so yeah Fritz is skinny dipping.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

In a hot tub count? We used to do a lot of it. 
After the kids left home and before the menopause monster awoke, we had a great time!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> In a hot tub count? We used to do a lot of it.
> After the kids left home and before the menopause monster awoke, we had a great time!


Just turn the temp. of the tub down a bit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For the most part it was a fairly innocent event, cooling off on a hot summer day while out fishing or whatever.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> For the most part it was a fairly innocent event, cooling off on a hot summer day while out fishing or whatever.


Giving the fish a chance to get even, huh?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Giving the fish a chance to get even, huh?






Shades of Turtle Creek


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Have. Not regularly. But will again. Usually when hot chicks and tequila dictate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> Usually when hot chicks and tequila dictate.


Make sure that the chicks are there first.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is skinny dipping discriminatory to 'curvy' people?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, the people who are most likely to expose themselves are the ones most of us would NEVER want to see naked.

I used to laugh at the gym. There are always guys who will stand their with their teeny weeny....personality pointing at you and chat up a storm. I'm talking about guys, who if they walked into a wall with an erection, would likely break their noses.

Meanwhile donkey dong McGee wraps a towel around himself in modesty.

Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

I guess that would be because there are people who are at ease with their own body and don't care what other's think?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I guess that would be because there are people who are at ease with their own body and don't care what other's think?


And that’s not helping.

That’s my point. Many people could do with a bit of body embarrassment, for the sake of the rest of us.

If they don’t care, why are they so eager to show us all?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Many people could do with a bit of body embarrassment, for the sake of the rest of us.


I'm sure that you can imagine what they would say to you right now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Meanwhile donkey dong McGee wraps a towel around himself in modesty.
> 
> Go figure.


Modesty or doesn't want to be stared at and answer all sorts of dumb questions.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lots as a teenager and in my 20's. Not so much since.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Modesty or doesn't want to be stared at and answer all sorts of dumb questions.


or get propositioned?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> or get propositioned?
> 
> View attachment 267600


That too.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Not a good Idea in the ocean. Without a doubt craps nibble at your toes at night when swimming.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup. Midnight swims at the cottage with the hubster.

Can’t do hot tubs. They cause crazy panic attacks same as pools.

I can go in as far as my mind will allow me to at the lake. That I can do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that you can imagine what they would say to you right now.


They need to hear what I and many others have avoided saying.

It’s like NOT telling someone their breath stinks.

Are you helping if you don’t want to embarrass them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Milkman said:


> They need to hear what I and many others have avoided saying.


What? Something like '_Hey man! You look ugly naked! You don't belong on this nudist beach!_'

I don't want to misinterpret what you're saying. 
Is this the exception coming from someone who tends to promote anti-discrimination?



Milkman said:


> If they don’t care, why are they so eager to show us all?


They're not there to 'show it' for you.
They're there for themselves. To feel liberated, free, one with nature etc.
Gawkers and those that judge, based on appearance, are the dickheads.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep but thats none of your bussiness Wreck beach and as for size well having been taught by cougars at a young age size never matter its what you can do that makes all the difference and me I just loved the sun at that age didn't care who or what was around just a cup of tea a bun and a nap if you know what I mean at the beach was all that was required.
Let it all hang out


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> What? Something like '_Hey man! You look ugly naked! You don't belong on this nudist beach!_'
> 
> I don't want to misinterpret what you're saying.
> Is this the exception coming from someone who tends to promote anti-discrimination?
> ...


Really?

Well when they put their privates in public, they make it all of our business. Anyone with enough of a distorted self image to walk around naked when they look like, well, like you and I, are not doing it for anything as mundane as liberation. That's exhibitionism.

Anyway, this thread is about skinny dipping. That isn't typically done at a nudist beach is it?

Like I've said, the ones who are most inclined to walk around naked are the last ones who should.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Really?
> 
> Well when they put their privates in public, they make it all of our business. Anyone with enough of a distorted self image to walk around naked when they look like, well, like you and I, are not doing it for anything as mundane as liberation. That's exhibitionism.
> 
> ...


I remember my excitement when Maggs told me on my first trip to the Caribbean that there would be lots of topless sunbathers. I also remember my disappointment when they all turned out be be 65 year-old whales accompanied by speedo-wearing men


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as I know, skinny dipping is swimming in the nude. Been that way for as long as I can remember so yeah, it is done at a nudist beach. I don't have a problem with the way I look and don't have a "distorted self image". Sure as hell ain't an exhibitionist. If I want to take my clothes off at a nude beach then I will and do. Most are posted. As far as the change rooms of gyms and other places like that goes, those can't be considered public and you should expect people in various stages of undress. If they "put their privates in public" like walking down main street nude and there is no parade then take out your cell phone, take a picture and call the powers that be. They should take care of it. If what I see people wearing in every day life including at the beach is anything to go by then the little bit of cloth they have on to cover certain parts of the body ain't going to make that much difference and I hope I'm not that shallow as to judge a person by the way that they look. 
Did you know that women as well as men can go topless in B.C. and Ontario? Since around 2000.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> As far as I know, skinny dipping is swimming in the nude. Been that way for as long as I can remember so yeah, it is done at a nudist beach. I don't have a problem with the way I look and don't have a "distorted self image". Sure as hell ain't an exhibitionist. If I want to take my clothes off at a nude beach then I will and do. Most are posted. As far as the change rooms of gyms and other places like that goes, those can't be considered public and you should expect people in various stages of undress. If they "put their privates in public" like walking down main street nude and there is no parade then take out your cell phone, take a picture and call the powers that be. They should take care of it. If what I see people wearing in every day life including at the beach is anything to go by then the little bit of cloth they have on to cover certain parts of the body ain't going to make that much difference and I hope I'm not that shallow as to judge a person by the way that they look.
> Did you know that women as well as men can go topless in B.C. and Ontario? Since around 2000.


Ok, fill your boots.

But, in my experience, most skinny dipping is done clandestinely in someone’s pool or at least let’s just say that the possibility of getting “ caught” was a part of the thrill.

Perhaps things are different where you live.

Yes, I’m quite aware that women are allowed to go topless here. Funny thing is, for the most part, they don’t.

If you’re thinking I’m a prude or some weird shit like that, it’s really nothing like that.

I just really am not interested in seeing MOST people naked.

On a topless beach? Who gives a f*#k?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2019)

Milkman said:


> *I just really am* *not* interested in *seeing* MOST people naked.


Now I think I understand.
Instead of *you* averting your eyes and not looking, you want to body shame and embarrass people to not to be naked in your presence?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Skinny-dipping in my experience was (1) at night with a small group of friends or a single partner quietly off the beach where we would hang out during daylight hours, (2) during the day or night with a small group of friends or a single partner in a secluded cove nearby, (3) once in a while in neck deep water off a public beach...cheap thrills for teenagers. At times, a stream or river would suffice.

I very much think of it as a rite of passage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Now I think I understand.
> Instead of *you* averting your eyes and not looking, you want to body shame and embarrass people to not to be naked in your presence?


Sure man, whatever. 

I know very few want to see me naked. I suspect it’s more or less the same for you.

It’s ok. There just comes a time to keep some things to yourself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Skinny-dipping in my experience was (1) at night with a small group of friends or a single partner quietly off the beach where we would hang out during daylight hours, (2) during the day or night with a small group of friends or a single partner in a secluded cove nearby, (3) once in a while in neck deep water off a public beach...cheap thrills for teenagers. At times, a stream or river would suffice.
> 
> I very much think of it as a rite of passage.


That’s pretty close to my interpretation of skinny dipping. Harmless, but I never did it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Where I grew up skinny dipping was done in any body of water available and there were not that many private pools. Kal, Woods and Okanagan all had their places as did probably twenty or so little lakes and creeks. And it was done day or night with anywhere from two people on up. The last time I was there we went to one of the nude beaches....quite a few people were there and no one had any problems.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Skinny-dipping in my experience was (1) at night with a small group of friends or a single partner quietly off the beach where we would hang out during daylight hours, (2) during the day or night with a small group of friends or a single partner in a secluded cove nearby, (3) once in a while in neck deep water off a public beach...cheap thrills for teenagers. At times, a stream or river would suffice.
> 
> I very much think of it as a rite of passage.


Exactly as I remember it too - until I saw the opening sequence in Jaws.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When my parents went to Hawaii they saw lots of Octogenarians wearing g strings and just barely there tops. My mom say it wasn’t a pretty site. Gray pubic hair sticking out the sides of the thong bottom along with fake boobs.

For all you could see they might as well been skinny dipping!


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

When I was living up in the mountains, my landlord had an above-ground pool that he rarely used, and I more or less took it over. I spent many an hour in that warm pool, swimming naked on my back for hours. Since the pool was visible to neighbours, I took my trunks off in the pool so they wouldn't be horrified by the spectacle. I don't want people watching me nekkid, because


----------

